# Vulnerability in Server Service Could Allow Remote Code Execution (KB921883)



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Today Microsoft released this month's Windows XP & Office XP updates; they are the following:
a. Definition Update 1.14.1646.10 for BETA Windows Defender (KB915597)
b. Security Update for Outlook Express for Windows XP (KB920214)
c. Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - August 2006 (KB890830)
d. Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer for Windows XP (KB918899)
e. Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
f. Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
g. Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
h. Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
i. Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
j. Security Update for Office XP (KB920821)
k. Security Update for Office XP (KB921567)
l. Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)***

****This last one addresses a very critical security compromise in the Server service, and has to be applied as soon as possible.

Please read this immediately: Microsoft Security Bulletin MS06-040*


----------

